# Thoughts on the first episode of Game of Thrones on HBO?



## Nathan J. Lauffer

I would be very interested in knowing everyone's thoughts on the first episode of Game of Thrones.  I enjoyed it greatly, and it kept true to most of my favorite scenes.  There were only two differences that bothered me.  


The wedding night with Daenerys and Drogo wasn't close to the book, and I think it mattered because in the book is shows a sensitive side of Drogo that the reader isn't expecting.
In the last scene, Bran heard an actual conversation before being spotted.  I haven't read far past where the first episode ends, but that seemed significant.

Also, what where your thoughts about the modifications to the prologue?


----------



## Skinjob

I agree with both your points above, though more strongly with the first one. In the show they made it seem as though Drogo was practically raping her, which, as we know, is not how it happened. Yet, given the understandable time restraints, how could they have convincingly portrayed Drogo as a sensitive love after the audience watched him grin at mindless slaughter? I wish they had figured out a way, because that's important to his character.

The thing with Bran I'm okay with. 

Most people seem to be blown away by Peter Dinklage's portrayal of Tyrion. I wasn't. At least in this first episode, the show made him seem callous, arrogant, and completely selfish. I never got that impression of Tyrion in the book. That was my one and only problem with the first ep. Everything else was great!


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

I'm ashamed to say I haven't read the books, but will be doing so very soon. That being said it let me watch the episode with no expectations or feelings about it degrading the novels. But from what I saw, I can definitely say that I'll be watching the rest of the season every week. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Fnord

In the books, we had a lot of "time" to get to know Drogo during the wedding and then the wedding night.  It was an eye-blink in the show and trying to cover that range of depth in a short amount of time in the show would probably be confusing.  I imagine the "sensitive side" to Drogo will instead be emphasized more down the line instead.  

Before I even knew about the show, I envisioned Peter Dinklage as Tyrion (or at least how Dinklage has played characters before).  Maybe it's because I don't know too many dwarves in real life or the media, so maybe it was coincidental, but I think he'll pull off the role pretty well.  I've enjoyed it so far.


----------



## ade625

The Realm Wanderer said:


> I'm ashamed to say I haven't read the books, but will be doing so very soon. That being said it let me watch the episode with no expectations or feelings about it degrading the novels. But from what I saw, I can definitely say that I'll be watching the rest of the season every week. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


 
I'm pretty much in the same boat. I found Peter Dinklage as Tyrion to be greatly amusing, especially his scene with the arrogant prince Joffrey in the second episode. The cast and writing have caused me to already invest in the characters, which is pretty much a necessity for me.

I agree about Drogo - I feel like I know so little about him, that whenever I see him on screen, I instead think of someone I know who looks rather like him (which is less than ideal when the character is in sex scenes). They've managed to get me to remember most of the background story after only two episodes though, which is no mean feat for a political fantasy.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

The second episode was just as pleasing as the first, if not more so. I especially loved the scene where the Direwolf saved Bran and his mother. And I guess the overall nudity of the series is just another reason to stay tuned in, just kidding...a little.


----------



## Scion

For those who haven't read the first novel, do it!  You will not regret it - it is so much more enthralling than the HBO show (so far).  The show to me seems very flat, there was so much depth from the novel that is lost in transition to the show.  One of my favorite scenes was Bran's hallucinations as he was in a coma with the crow, it would be hard to portray on TV but would have added a nice metaphoric touch.  I was annoyed how calm Bran looked resting in bed, he should have been bruised and sweating - like he had fallen 30 feet to the ground and barely survived!  Instead it looked like just woke up from a long nap...

Tyrion's dialogue does not carry the same feeling or weight as it did in the novel; he does seem overly arrogant.

Khal Drago was also portrayed incorrectly like everyone else has said, they failed to imbue his character with sincerity as depicted in the novel.

I wish they would deepen each character's backstory and internal struggle, that's what made the novels most interesting and exciting for me.  I don't like how they have glossed over character conflicts simply to get to the action set pieces.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

Well I'm actually really enjoying the episodes so far. If reading the books will cause me to lose interest in the series, then I won't be doing it until after it's finished.


----------



## Donny Bruso

I know this is an old thread, but I feel the need to comment on various parts of the show that irritate me.

As scion said, compared to the books, the show is very flat. Obviously you can never imbue a show/movie with every nuance of the books it is based upon, but HBO is leaving a lot out in favor of scenes that simply don't exist in the books. Now, some of those scenes have been improvements upon the books, in my opinion, but some have obviously been added just because they look better than what was written originally.

Part of the 'flatness' we all see I blame on the actors, however. There are very few people in this series that seem to be putting any real life into their roles. Dinklage is one. The Tyrion that appears in the show is not the same as in the book, but that is the writers fault, I think. Aiden Gillen, playing Littlefinger I feel has nailed his character, even if the writers are mucking up the lines. Maisie Williams, playing Arya is doing a good job, and Lena Headey and Nikolaj Coster-Waldeau playing the Lannister twins are doing well.

Everyone else is played as two-dimensional and boring. Sean Bean is a good actor who is utterly failing at portraying Ned Stark. I realize Ned is not an emotional man, but he pretty much just stands there, he barely seems involved with the part. The same with the rest of the starks, save Arya.

The writers seem to have taken a single trait from most of the characters and magnified it for the show, rather than presenting the complex, layered characters that we all loved from the books. While I enjoy the show as a loose interpretation of the books, it is NOT what I and I think a lot of other people were expecting. There are simply too many things being altered for the sake of whatever. People who love the books love the little details, and HBO has ignored those in favor of presenting a broad picture of the books. As the second season has already been ordered, I hope they pull their heads out before it is written and begins filming. I would like to love the show as much as the books, but the way things are going it doesn't even come close.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

Again, I haven't read the books but I'm still loving the series. I've really liked all of the four episodes so far. I'm loving Dinklage in it. Tyrion and Jon Snow are probably my two favourite characters at the moment. I agree with your comment about Maisie Williams. She is a very good actor for a child.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

Okay I STILL haven't read any of the books yet.. BUT I'm hooked on the show.. I'm not even online come Sunday at 9 LMAO! Bry says they've pretty much done a good job keeping it true to the book.. but he isn't happy with the choice for Daenerys.. He said while the girl is pretty she's nowhere near as pretty as she's described in the books  I personally like the little girl with "Needle" and the whole thing with dire wolves is just epic e.e it's just a shame that one had to die cause it's owner lied to the king -.- I also like the whole Wall thing  it's interesting how it done and the kinds of people that are there.. The "bastard" seems to be the only new recruit that knows what a sword is x.x and the imp!! Omg he's a riot! though how his hobbit looking behind manages to get all those women.. I'll never know LOL


----------



## Kelise

I watched the first episode and was interested but felt it moved a bit quietly and while it was grand didn't go 'deep' enough... Watched the second and it continued to drag and just can't bring myself to keep watching, which is a shame. 
I have the first book (won it a year ago) but I'm already in the middle of so many epic series that I don't want to start it just yet.
Hoping that the show picks up - I'm finding the characters aren't really making me believe or care about their stories yet :/ it's very much a case of wanting to love it, but just not being able to.


----------



## Talmay

I've been watching it every Sunday and while I like it, I don't love it. Mainly because I find a lot of the portrayals rather flat -- Sophie Turner and Alfie Allen being the main ones. Have warmed up greatly to Michelle Fairley since the first episode, and so far she's been my favorite (alongside Bran and Ned). The unnecessary brothel and sex scenes have also been really wearing on my nerves, particularly in episode 5.

I also feel complaining about how the a lot of the character depth is lost in the show is pointless. Because, face it, _there are too many characters_. The books are great because they're able to dive into the thoughts of the POV-character, something television can't really replicate. Hence, only the exterior, or "bare-bones" aspect of their personality is shown. And you have to take into consideration the time constraints; 10 episodes for what, a 800-something page book?

That aside, so far my favorite episode has been the fourth. It's been the only time I felt Dinklage and Clarke really grasped their character, and continue to do so since then.


----------



## Mdnight Falling

I like the whole show in general.. and next Sunday is going to be a double.. I've decided character wise.. I don't like the "true king".. daenerys' brother.. I want to squish his head LOL.. I like Brand he's a trooper to be through what he's been through being pushed off a building and all x.x and the little girl.. I always forget her name.. the one with "Needle" I like her too.. I don't like her sister -.-.. I like Daenerys and her barbarian hubby.. who I mean really if his people are barbarian they play their roles well if you know anything barbarians.. I happen to like Ned Stark too.. he's a serious man and the actor plays him as such.. Besides he was good in LotR so why not here too hmm? His wife is an air head who has caused more trouble then good so far by kidnapping the imp.. I'm all in the story.. I'll read the books and with anything like this I'll like the books better then the series.. but it won't make me like the series any less.. No movie or tv show is 100% on the books they're based off.. People just need to remember this and stop trying to compare one to the other LOL


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

Mdnight Falling said:


> ..and next Sunday is going to be a double..


 
Where did you hear this??


----------



## Artless

*HBO - Misses the mark*

As a Long time Game of thrones fan, the HBO series was eagerly awaited by myself.
Until I watched the first episode.
It is just similar enough to the books to remind me what it's based on, but clearly falls down actually telling even half of the story. I can't believe GRRM is happy with it?!
It's terrible.
Important scenes are missing, CHARACTERS are missing (Hell its halfway through and we STILL haven't met Rickon, as far as I can recall)
New scenes are made up for the show, when the scenes they replace in the book are better, and fit the story better.
The VERY FIRST scene is completely changed.
If you are a fan of the books, read the first few chapters so they are fresh in your mind, and then watch the first episode.
You will be sorely disappointed.
I keep watching, hoping it will get better. But it hasn't. Which makes me sad.


----------



## Chris Conley

I'm enjoying the series more than I expected.  Then again, I had low expectations, considering I'm not even much of a fan of the series.  That being said, the first book was great, so maybe I shouldn't be surprised.  The best characters were my favorite ones from the book, so there's that, as well.  There's definitely too much random nudity/sex, but this is a show on HBO.  That's to be expected.


----------



## Kate

I'm really enjoying the show. I admit that I was a bit unsure of it at first, but ti had enough coolness in it to keep me watching. Now I love it. 
I bought the book the week before the show started and was planning to read/watch along.  But I've put the book aside, wanting to give the show judgement in its own right, not just as an adaptation.


----------



## Fodwocket

I didn't like it much at first, but I think it just takes time to set everything up.  From episode four onward I've been totally hooked.  I am reading the book at the same time though, which explains a few things the show changes or leaves out, so that's handy.  Also, Tyrion is an awesome and unique character, I love him.  I agree that Arya is awesome (the little girl with the needle) and I love Sean Bean as Eddard Stark, but also feel so very sorry for him.


----------



## Donny Bruso

It seems to me that the series is getting better as time goes on. The actors getting a feel for their characters, maybe. Each new episode is better than the one before it.


----------



## The Realm Wanderer

Still loving the series. I think it's brilliant, especially the acting in general.


----------



## Le Pistolet

The Realm Wanderer said:


> Still loving the series. I think it's brilliant, especially the acting in general.



Exactly the same, I'm hugely hooked and I had no prior expectations as I haven't read the books (thinking of getting them now though)


----------



## Kate

Fodwocket said:


> I didn't like it much at first, but I think it just takes time to set everything up.  From episode four onward I've been totally hooked.  I am reading the book at the same time though, which explains a few things the show changes or leaves out, so that's handy.  Also, Tyrion is an awesome and unique character, I love him.  I agree that Arya is awesome (the little girl with the needle) and I love Sean Bean as Eddard Stark, but also feel so very sorry for him.


 
Totally agree. It did take a few episodes to get from good, to can't miss an episode good.  Tyrion is brilliant! and Arya is great too, I'm expecting BIG things from her (no spoilers please!) I'm surprised how good Sean Bean is. I've even stopped calling him Boromir.


----------



## Fodwocket

Lols yeah I've always thought of him as Boromir, but I loved him in that role too.  And I have high hopes for Arya too!  I can imagine her as some kind of ranging warrior when she grows up.


----------



## Janga

I think the HBO series is fantastic. Hoping it will continue into the other books in the series.


----------



## Donny Bruso

Janga said:


> I think the HBO series is fantastic. Hoping it will continue into the other books in the series.


 
HBO purchased a second season two days after the series premiered.


----------



## Artless

I keep watching the series every week, hoping it will get better.
I acknowledge the difficulties inherent in transferring such a deep narrative where so much happens behind the dialogue and action, to the flat tv screens in our home.
But when the producers change scenes, change dialogue, change the order that things happen, all for no apparent reason at all, It makes me sad.
It also really annoys me that the producers have seen fit to change the ages of some of the key protagonists.
One of the most powerful elements of the books, to my mind, is that the children are so young, and yet have to face the problems that they do. This gets much more important in the second book 



Spoiler: If you havent read the books, don't read this!



When Robb goes to war, leading the host of the north. He's 15 for crying out loud! In the TV show, he appears closer to 18.


 Bran is only supposed to be seven, not ten. Daenerys is what, 13 when she gets married?

I know it probably appears that I'm griping over nothing (or being an Uber-nerd as my boss said when I complained about the adaption), but for me the series is just close enough to the books that it reminds me of the story I love, but changes just enough it makes me shudder.

And, surely I'm not the only one that agrees!


----------



## Donny Bruso

One of the things that you have to bear in mind with any adaptation of this type is that it is _based_ on the books, not a literal word for word copy. I just finished watching episode seven on my DVR, and there are some things that I just go "WTF?" for instance Jaime has a little chat with his father before taking his portion of the army to Riverrun. Ok, I can buy that. Jaime was not a POV character at that point in the series, and Tywin never was, so I can concede that it happened and GRRM simply had no viewpoint to show it through.

The thing that made me go WTF, was that Lord Tywin is skinning a lion while they are talking. Which is bizarre, to my mind. Not really the kind of thing you do over a meaningful talk with your son. Also, the seven kingdoms has no savannah-type areas... so where did he get it? And why is he doing it? Isn't that what servants are for?

As to the issue you raised, Artless, I remember reading in one of GRRM's posts that the entire timeline had been advanced three years to make certain issues more morally acceptable. Dany being married off and pregnant at 15 is more acceptable than at 12. It isn't just two or three people they changed, it's only that a few of them have their ages mentioned in the show's dialogue.


----------



## Artless

Most of the series has made me go WTF so far. 

I guess one of the reasons I'm so disappointed was because I was exceedingly excited by the prospect of this show, especially with GRRM saying how happy he was with the adaption.
But watching the show and reading the book at the same time, I can't see how ANY author could be happy with the 'adaption' as it stands.
Maybe I'm just being overly critical. 
It's just another example of how books are always better!


----------



## tallyho

I am extremley enjoying this series - the quality is far higher than British productions of a similar genre, and the Imp - Tyrion Lannister is truly sensational.


----------



## Helbrecht

tallyho said:


> I am extremley enjoying this series - the quality is far higher than British productions of a similar genre, and the Imp - Tyrion Lannister is truly sensational.


 
Of course it is - unlike British productions of a similar genre, it actually has this important thing called _a budget_. 

Myself and my better half are loving this series to a mighty extent, though. We haven't read the books, although her dad's going to lend us them when he's finished reading them himself. The acting is consistently top-notch, the setting seems rich and immersive, and the plots are highly engaging. I cannot wait to see this thing to its conclusion, although I'll be sad to see it end.

Have to agree with the above's comment on the Imp. Peter Dinklage somehow manages to stand out as a shining feature of a truly impressive ensemble cast. 

Oh, and:



Donny Bruso said:


> The thing that made me go WTF, was that Lord Tywin is skinning a lion while they are talking. Which is bizarre, to my mind. Not really the kind of thing you do over a meaningful talk with your son. Also, the seven kingdoms has no savannah-type areas... so where did he get it? And why is he doing it? Isn't that what servants are for?



It's not a lion, look at its legs and the colour of its fur. He's butchering a stag, and the stag is the symbol of which House?  Symbolism, my boy. I was a bit "Wealthy nobleman? Physical activity? WTF?" as well, but I think it was intended to illustrate Tywin Lannister having a more "hands-on" approach than men in similar positions to him, if you see what I mean. I thought it worked either way.


----------



## Donny Bruso

Helbrecht said:


> It's not a lion, look at its legs and the colour of its fur. He's butchering a stag, and the stag is the symbol of which House?  Symbolism, my boy. I was a bit "Wealthy nobleman? Physical activity? WTF?" as well, but I think it was intended to illustrate Tywin Lannister having a more "hands-on" approach than men in similar positions to him, if you see what I mean. I thought it worked either way.


 
That would indeed make more sense and fall in with GRRM's subtle symbolism very nicely. It's entirely possible I'm mistaken. Good thing the entire season is saved on my dvr so I can go back and check, lol.


----------



## Justin Miller

I am so done with TV and Movies to capture my need for fantasy. They never do it right and half the time it is just overloaded with sex. I understand it was part of the times, but that's not why its in the show. I was not pleased with the series myself, or any of the other high fantasy series that have come out, I am starting to follow the practice that if it pops up on any of the premium channels, I am just going to go find a book to read.


----------

